# 90 or 180 minutes?



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I found two doctors who do the test in my area but the one who does it for 90 minutes charges cheaper than the one who charges for 180 minutes. Does it really matter how long the test is?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure there is a good answer to the question. People use different types of bacteria food and different lengths of time. I'm not sure there is a good rigorous analysis of what is the best protocol.You might ask them why they do what they do and see if either one has a better answer than well that gives us the most positive results and we want to find lots of people who have SIBO.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'm just curious because I want the most accurate test done. In Dr. Pimentel's book he says for atleast for 90 minutes but preferably for 180.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Ok heres the deal and I need some advice so please if anyone has any, please let me know.I only found 2 doctors near me in New York City that do the breath test with the QuinTron SC model. My regular G.I doctor is charging a lot cheaper then the other doctor I found, but the thing is that my G.I. doctors test is only for 90 minutes and the other doctor is 180. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of them do it for 180 minutes but the critical time for most people for SIBO detection is the first 90 minutes.I don't really know what to tell you and I can't find a head to head 90 vs 180 study. Most I find did it for 180 but talk about the results from the first 90 minutes.


----------

